# Silver & Deming drill set



## niner (Dec 16, 2009)

I would like to get a set of Silver & Deming drill bit set. Between Triumph Twist and Precision Twist, which brand would you pick? I thought they are made by the same people, but not sure if there's any difference in quality.

Thanks!


----------



## wquiles (Dec 16, 2009)

I have the PT set, and I definitely recommend it:


----------



## niner (Dec 16, 2009)

Will, very nice.

Did you get them from Enco? Do you have any experience with Triumph Twist drill bits?


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 16, 2009)

Triumph makes a nice drill, but I usually go with Precision Twist. Another one to look at, same high quality, is Titan USA. I bought two to replace a couple I had spun in an ER-40 collet (don't ask) and they are very nice. Tom Johnson at Johnson Cutting Tools (248) 442-9482 supplied mine. I'll post back with a price when he calls back.


----------



## wquiles (Dec 16, 2009)

niner said:


> Will, very nice.
> 
> Did you get them from Enco?



Yup. I waited and waited until the right special/discount came up with Enco :twothumbs


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 16, 2009)

Titan p/n MS99302, 8 piece S&D, $139 :thumbsup:


----------



## niner (Dec 16, 2009)

precisionworks said:


> Titan p/n MS99302, 8 piece S&D, $139 :thumbsup:


 
Thanks Barry. That's a pretty good price.

A set of Precision Twist like Will has can be had for $150 shipped, or Triumph Twist can be had for $110 shipped. So, which one would you get?


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 16, 2009)

I was surprised at the very high quality of the Titan USA S&D drills, and feel that they are equal to Precision Twist - which is a high compliment to both manufacturers. You'll be happy with either set.


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 16, 2009)

Enco has 10% off and free shipping right now I believe.

Mac


----------



## niner (Dec 16, 2009)

cmacclel said:


> Enco has 10% off and free shipping right now I believe.
> 
> Mac


 
Thanks Mac.

I wished the Precision Twist S&D set has flat shank, in stead of round. One of the Triumph Twist set has flat shank, so it won't be as easy to spin the drill chuck.

I guess on the flip side, a flat shank drill bit will not work in a collet, right?


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 16, 2009)

I grind three flats on some driver bits used in my cordless impact & cordless drill/driver. Those chucks aren't too strong & the flats help a lot.

On big S&D twist drills, a really good chuck will grip like death. One favorite is the keyed Jacobs Super Chuck, or the keyless Albrecht. Never in my life have I seen an Albrecht slip, as they self tighten if the shank moves the tiniest bit. My keyless Bison chuck, a $100 knock off of the Albrecht, also self tightens. 



> a flat shank drill bit will not work in a collet


They'll still work, but the flats reduce the contact area by probably 1/3, giving a lower grip. A Weldon shank on an end mill does exactly the same thing when held in a collet.


----------



## Bruceter (Dec 17, 2009)

precisionworks said:


> I was surprised at the very high quality of the Titan USA S&D drills, and feel that they are equal to Precision Twist - which is a high compliment to both manufacturers. You'll be happy with either set.



I have been told that Titan is run by the people who used to run Precision Twist before they were bought out by Sandvik.

Bruceter


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 17, 2009)

> Titan is run by the people who used to run Precision Twist


Tom Johnson would surely know, as he is a Titan USA distributor - I'll try to remember to ask him. FWIW, the Titan USA drills do look an awful lot like the Precision Twist drills. Both would easily qualify for Machinist's Jewelry


----------



## niner (Dec 17, 2009)

precisionworks said:


> Titan p/n MS99302, 8 piece S&D, $139 :thumbsup:


 
Barry, when you have a chance, could you ask Tom Johnson for the price of Titan cobalt set, P/N MS99310? Thanks.


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 17, 2009)

> price of Titan cobalt set


Cobalt is nice, as it allows running at a greater sfpm than HSS. The big drawback to cobalt is that almost all M42 drills have unusually thick webs, which isn't a problem until they get dull & need to be sharpened. Very few drill grinders will properly thin the web - neither my Darex V290 nor the Lisle 9100 can handle a cobalt bit. This means sending the drill out to a commercial facility, or learning to thin the web by hand.

I got on a cobalt kick a few years ago & bought some for a drill & tap job. The taps were NC 1/2", NC 5/8", and NC 3/4", nothing really big or really tiny. The cobalt drills did a great job until they dulled, and I discovered the difficulty of getting them sharp again.


----------



## Rothrandir (Dec 18, 2009)

I seem to recall something a few months back about some of the better drill companies (possibly one or more of those mentioned above) moving production offshore. Has anyone heard anything regarding that?


----------



## niner (Dec 18, 2009)

precisionworks said:


> Cobalt is nice, as it allows running at a greater sfpm than HSS. The big drawback to cobalt is that almost all M42 drills have unusually thick webs, which isn't a problem until they get dull & need to be sharpened. Very few drill grinders will properly thin the web - neither my Darex V290 nor the Lisle 9100 can handle a cobalt bit. This means sending the drill out to a commercial facility, or learning to thin the web by hand.
> 
> I got on a cobalt kick a few years ago & bought some for a drill & tap job. The taps were NC 1/2", NC 5/8", and NC 3/4", nothing really big or really tiny. The cobalt drills did a great job until they dulled, and I discovered the difficulty of getting them sharp again.


 
Nice call Barry. I didn't think about the resharping. Unlike those smaller and much cheaper drill bits, you don't throw them away.

Thanks.


----------

